# Help with a Muslim's Questions About Jesus as the Son of God



## Ed Walsh (Jan 5, 2020)

Greetings,

I am hoping for some help from pb members with answering some questions that Hasan, a Muslim, raised in response to a post that I responded to on LinkedIn. If you use LinkedIn there's a link to the original post at the bottom of this page. But here are the comments that began the relationship.

+++++++
A Christian Construction Company made a post on their belief in the Lord Jesus. Here is the interaction so far.
+++++++

Me: (a brief testimony)
Some 45 years ago, the Lord rescued me from drug addiction and severe hopelessness. I was, and continue to be, and will forever (literally) thankful and do praise His name. You see much motivational material on LinkedIn. And I appreciate some of it as far as it goes. But I am living the dream--more now than ever.
Ask me about it. I mean it--anyone anytime.
Ed
cell: 570-807-0471
email: [email protected]

Hasan:
Merry Christmas to everyone. I would like to clear out one issue, and for that reason want to hear your valuable comments. According to our holy book Jesus is a prophet and all the people, including muslims, have to respect and love Jesus because he is also one of the prophets of God and he will return to the world as Messiah. Many things are very close between your beliefs and ours except one. How can Jesus be the Son of God? What do you mean by calling him the Son of God?

Me:
Hello Hasan,
May I invite you to write to me privately either via LinkedIn message or by email? I know a lot about the Bible (especially the Old Testament) but only the basics of the Qur'an. Here's my email address: [email protected]
Hope to hear from you.
Ed Walsh

+++++++
Note: This morning I sent a connection request to Hasan, which he accepted. The brief interaction is below.
+++++++

Me:
Good morning,

Thanks, Hasan for accepting my connection request. In case you missed the connection, I'm the one that offered to talk to you anytime about Jesus Christ as the Son of God. The Son of God in a unique way and not just one among many sons as in a figure of speech. Today is for me what has been called the Lord's Day or the Christian Sabbath and I have plenty of time to try to answer any questions you may have. And I certainly will respect your wish, if it is so, to not talk about it further with me. At any rate thanks again for the connection.

I hope you have a great day.

Ed Walsh

Hasen:
Thank you so much Mr.Walsh. It is great pleasure for me to talk with you. When I will be avaliable I am going to write some questions. If you can help I will be very happy. Thanks in advance.
regards Hasan.

+++++++
If you use LinkedIn, here is a link to the original post that I gave my testimony in and that Hasan responded to.
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6615679303189348352-YUVl

I would appreciate any help you can be to me, for as I said, I know very little about Islam.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 5, 2020)

This is a question that is frequently bound up in the typical Mslm's misunderstanding of the Christian doctrine of the Trinity. For one, they often think the Christian Trinity is God/Mary/Jesus--thanks, Rome and Constantinople!

If you can steer the conversation away from the Trinity; or just ask your interlocutor to accept the Christian concept is ONE God (only, emphatically), and three Persons--which is primarily a doctrine flowing from our submission to whatever is revealed in the Bible, without trying to comprehend it in all details--this will probably help your effort to explain who the Son of God is.

Who is Jesus? This is the fundamental question. If Jesus IS the One God who took on flesh in the Incarnation, this would explain his depiction in the Gospels better than any other explanation will. If he is divine, then we would expect the OT to predict such a Presence in our time and space for some grand purpose.

Who is Jesus? This is the question which must be faced. Who is the Christ, and whose Son is he? Jesus demanded an answer to that from those who resisted him.

Is the Bible reliable or not? Would God allow the corruption of his word, either the OT or the NT? Is a weak concept of revelation compatible with Islmc theology? Not really, so their shift to a "corruption" of the Jewish and Christian scriptures is truly invalid.

Therefore, turn again and again to the self-authenticating word of God, and tell, beg, plead, and command the man with real questions to pray and read the Injil, the Gospels, which were delivered to introduce the reader to this Jesus, who identified himself and the Son of God and Son of Man.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 5, 2020)

I wonder if the book “The Self Disclosure of Jesus” might be helpful- to show that Jesus was conscious of and self-attested that he was the Son of God. Might be a piece of the puzzle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 5, 2020)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I wonder if the book “The Self Disclosure of Jesus” might be helpful- to show that Jesus was conscious of and self-attested that he was the Son of God. Might be a piece of the puzzle.



Thanks, Jeri,

I own the book but have never read. I will surely take a good look through it.

Ed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minh (Jan 5, 2020)

You may wish to use the CARM by Matt Slick website for this. He has a lot of good stuff for Christology. Here's some examples: https://carm.org/why-did-the-jewish-leaders-ask-if-Jesus-was-the-son-of-god

https://carm.org/Jesus-Christ/how-can-Jesus-be-both-god-and-son-of-god


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 6, 2020)

A common Muslim phrase is being a "son of the road" (Ibn is Sabil), i.e, a wanderer or traveler. Surely they are smart enough to understand that a mother and father road did not have biological sex and create a baby road. This phrase is even found in the Qur’an five times (Surah 8:41; 9:60; 17:26; 30:38; 59:7).

Egyptians also call Egypt "the mother of the world" and surely they don't mean sexual procreation or physical motherhood. They also call Egypt the Son of the Nile, I believe. Millions of Muslims are not confused by these phrases. 

So Mslms are not so stupid they cannot handle familial terms of the Trinity. 

They know that all uses of "son" or "father" does not necessarily point physical/sexual reproduction. BUT...they've been brain-washed from youth to only think of the phrase "Son of God" in this manner. 

I would focus on Hebrews 1 and explain how it is that the Son reveals the Father.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 6, 2020)

Minh said:


> You may wish to use the CARM by Matt Slick website for this. He has a lot of good stuff for Christology



Already have it bookmarked with the question in mind. Thanks so much for the recommendation.


----------

